# why no costume love?



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

every time i check the forum (typically the big 4 subs--general, parties, props, and costumes) i'm puzzled as to why nobody seems to care about costumes. props will have a full page of new-post threads, costumes will have maybe one. costumes are probably my favorite part of halloween (or at least as much so as other elements)...what's the deal?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

For me, I don't do much in the way of costuming anymore. When my wife and I used to go to a lot of Halloween parties we put a lot of effort into our costumes--but didn't put out any props because, well, we weren't home. Now that we stay home on Halloween and I go all out decorating the yard, our costume needs have become rather modest. She hands out candy and usually wears some kind of witch costume; I tend the fog machines, check lights, etc and wear a faceless hood and all black. I'm sure we'll make new costumes somewhere down the road when these start to show their age, but until then these meet our current needs.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll venture into the 'Costumes' forum occasionally, but I'm more likely just to read others' threads there, rather than post anything (other than perhaps links that might help someone else out) myself. Mainly because I don't wear any costume on Halloween night. *shrug*

Then again, I tend to do the same thing in the 'Parties' forum, as I don't host a Halloween party either.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ondeko said:


> For me, I don't do much in the way of costuming anymore. When my wife and I used to go to a lot of Halloween parties we put a lot of effort into our costumes--but didn't put out any props because, well, we weren't home. Now that we stay home on Halloween and I go all out decorating the yard, our costume needs have become rather modest. She hands out candy and usually wears some kind of witch costume; I tend the fog machines, check lights, etc and wear a faceless hood and all black. I'm sure we'll make new costumes somewhere down the road when these start to show their age, but until then these meet our current needs.


Same here, I'll grab a mask or something like that to answer the door but I'm usually making sure all the stuff that I want out is out & working. We really don't go to bars parties or give parties so I haven't really done a costume in a while.

The last costume I made was a crazy cat lady. It was an old bathrobe with lots of stuffed cats pinned to it, socks rolled halfway down, hair a mess so, yeah...that's pretty much what I look like on any given morning only with real cats.


----------



## JesseCRX (Sep 25, 2013)

I know what you mean...
But also factor in the people that don't have anything nice to say and simply don't say anything at all.
Or the ones that see a costume and go "meh..it's ok"
Is that person gonna take the time to chime in and say that? Probably not.

I think only the ones that really like a costume or thread will make time to reply. Otherwise, it's just people shruggin' their shoulders.
But don't take it the wrong way. It's just the way people are... I do costumes for my enjoyment. If people dig it, then cool. If not, oh whale


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I tend to have very solid ideas about costumes, whereas I come here looking for more ideas about props and stuff. I'm also just...not that into other people's costumes so much. If somebody needs help or suggestions, that's where I comment more often.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

kakugori said:


> I tend to have very solid ideas about costumes, whereas I come here looking for more ideas about props and stuff. I'm also just...not that into other people's costumes so much. If somebody needs help or suggestions, that's where I comment more often.


that makes sense...i suppose on other forums i've been used to, there's a lot more general conversation, people just chatting about whatever. not that there isn't some typical internet chatting here, but HF is a little more information-oriented than i'm used to. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I've noticed in the party-throwing crowd that so many put so much effort into their parties, that they tend to throw their own costumes together at the last minute. I love costumes too! I try to have mine done by the first week or two of October so that I can focus on my party planning full time. We even do a whole dress-rehearsal of costumes in this house so we know how long it will take to get everyone ready!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> I've noticed in the party-throwing crowd that so many put so much effort into their parties, that they tend to throw their own costumes together at the last minute. I love costumes too! I try to have mine done by the first week or two of October so that I can focus on my party planning full time. We even do a whole dress-rehearsal of costumes in this house so we know how long it will take to get everyone ready!


that's awesome.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't worn a costume in years. As a child I was spoiled that my mom actually sewed all of my costumes. I have fond memories of trips to FabricLand to pick out a costume pattern and then picking out which fabrics to use. I don't get to sew like my mom does and store bought just isn't going to cut for me. Besides, I do too much running around to be in a costume.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I love costumes!!! To me, that's one of the most important parts of Halloween! I work on my costume first, and then the party. At least, ideally I do it that way. Sometimes it doesn't work out like that!! 

I think I agree w/ what you said about this forum being more informational about home haunts and stuff, more so than costuming. I just check out other sites for that info.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think this is the place I'd come to ask "How do I make this costume?" Like if I can't figure out how to make an octopus costume, youse guys are the ones to ask. If I wanna know how a costume looks, maybe I'd ask, but I think this is more of a "how-to" kinda forum.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love costumes, but I usually only wear one at my party not on actual Halloween. I prefer to put my own together out of bits and pieces. I like the idea of a dress rehearsal, I'm definitely going to do that this year, I seem to only leave myself about an hour to get ready and its never enough.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I am basically into costumes rather than haunted houses or parties. I have the double advantage of having Mardi Gras as well.

Here is me in my Halloween costumes.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Check out my picture albums at The Costumer site here on HF.

Right now ( due to costs) I am developing myself as various old women as well as Martha Stewart. Get all from resale store.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

dude, TheCostumer, that's legit.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

dane82 said:


> dude, TheCostumer, that's legit.


Here is me as "Martha".



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cheers

TC


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

You should see my garage! I have so many costumes and accessories that it's far out of control.

I love costumes and rarely do I go out for H'ween stuff and not come home with some costuming. Even if it's not this year's theme, if it's unique, well made or classic and I can afford, I'll buy it. Today I rec'd a vintage gypsy costume I bought on Ebay. I once custom ordered an Elizabeth Bathory costume from a wonderful costume designer who made it from historical pictures I sent to her. 

I do agree that costuming doesn't get as much 'ink' on here as props and decorations. But I put a lot of thought into every life size and live character I costume!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm with you Halloween Scream. Our costumes have been in the works since the first of August, we're pretty much finished with that and are now focusing on our party on the 26th October.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I love getting dressed up. I'm going to a party this weekend, but I haven't decided what I'm going to be yet. Maybe a raven.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I make more costumes probably than anyone as I do it for a living so I post here at least 1-2 per month.


----------

